# BORN2RUN Spur 9/12/14



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/106416827


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We heard y'all on the radio out there. Y'all killed it!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Killer !


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

badass guys!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome job guys!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats 2 Blues 1 White!

Consider Wind On Leaders! 6' feet past the swivel is a lot safer than 15-20 feet.

Again congrats and tight lines


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I hate wind-ons but they do have there place for inexperienced and short handed boats. All boils down to personal preference. Thats a 25ft. leader


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

No need for windons when you have an experienced wireman in the pit. Even if you do use a long windon, there seems to be some misconception that taking traditional wraps is taboo. This couldnt be further from the truth. It is a forgiving way for a naive crewman to learn though. If he just cant do it due to lack of strength, form, or confidence, or is a large fish, the angler can still reel the fish to within 4-6' of the boat.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Rock and Roll !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Trip, I get the personal preference! Woody what gives with your like; you are selling Wind-Ons!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the bills.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip gentlemen!


----------

